# Trying NOT to fall pregnant this month, and feeling fairly guilty about it!



## ArmyWife (Nov 23, 2011)

This month I am trying NOT to fall pregnant.  Why?  Because I have a mammogram scheduled for the 17th Jan, and you absolutely cannot be pregnant for a mammogram.  (We have a family history of cancer, so I've been having mammograms annually for the last 5 years)  

One year, immediately prior to the mammogram, I was asked the usual question of "You're not pregnant are you?" and I answered, in my most ironic tone "Chance would be a fine thing" and they cancelled my mammogram until after my next period.  That'll teach me to be a smart-ar$e!  

The thing is - we have been TTC for almost 2 yrs to no avail.  But the fact that I am actually going out of my way NOT to conceive makes me feel SO GUILTY.  Especially because I am aware that at my age, I have no time to spare! 

I am almost of a mind to cancel the appt, because my most fertile days are coming up.  But then, my last mammogram showed shadows on my breasts, which turned out to be harmless cysts, so that's all good.... but I really do feel like I am letting myself down by 'throwing away' a month, and letting my eggs get a month older.  

What to do, what to do?  Decisions.  Who knew that being an adult would be so difficult!  Nobody pre-warned me, otherwise I wouldn't have signed up! LOL 

Anyway - just ranting/venting.  Typing is therapeutic for me.  

Here's to all you lovely FF people.   

Liesa x


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya ArmyWife,

I can understand were your coming from but at the end of the day when you do get pregnant - you want to be at your best health-wise! With a history of cancer in your family - you should definately go for your mammogram (although waiting one more month is a pain! ) and make sure things are fine with you before trying to create a little one! As if you did fall pregnant - you would then have to wait another 9 months before having your mammogram due to your pregnancy and then so on etc!!   There's nothing worse than having to wait... When waiting to start my IUI treatment I had a blood test done that showed I was not ammune to Rubella (and my clinic will not let you have treatment unless you show ammunity in your blood) so I had to have a vaccine and wait 3 whole months before starting tx!!  So think about it this way.. its only one month not three! LOL   xxx


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi,

If you have a family history then it's important that you go for regular screening. Also if you choose to breast feed you won't be able to be screened until 6 months after you stop feeding so you need to think about that too. If you got pregnant this month you would potentially have a very large gap between mammograms.

I know the feeling that every month is precious but if I were you I'd keep on top of your screening.

Good luck with TTC.

Kitty xx


----------

